
Looking for Life on a Flat Earth - thisisit
https://www.newyorker.com/science/elements/looking-for-life-on-a-flat-earth
======
api
Flat Earth is kind of an interesting thought experiment if treated as such. It
reveals just how much of our basic knowledge comes through intermediaries and
how being able to trust other people is epistemologically extremely important.
The decay of trust in a society harms more than politics and economics. It
undermines fundamental epistemology and thus the ability to even think. A
society that loses trust goes literally mad.

